# Anybody been seeing any big deer in cohuta?



## North ga deer slayer (Aug 18, 2011)

i was lookin to lease some property in cohuta an was wanting yalls opinion on the size of deer an beer in cohuta...


----------



## andlan17 (Aug 19, 2011)

around the town or the wma?


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Cohutta deer*

Not many deer in Cohutta WMA, I've seen 2 does in 4 years of hunting up there, skant buck sign in the mountains mostly near oak forests and farm fields. It depends upon what kind of property you are leasing and how close you are to major food sources. But as a rule Cohutta has much much fewer deer than the Piedmont region.


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Aug 19, 2011)

More bears up there then deer


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 19, 2011)

North ga deer slayer said:


> i was lookin to lease some property in cohuta an was wanting yalls opinion on the size of deer an beer in cohuta...



Beers just the regular size, far as I know. Just kidding!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 19, 2011)

GON did an article on that a long while back and there were big bucks but you had to walk for miles.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 19, 2011)

Since you stated you are looking to lease land "in Cohutta", I am assuming you are refering to the community in north Whitfield county?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 19, 2011)

Semi-Pro said:


> GON did an article on that a long while back and there were big bucks but you had to walk for miles.



The two most common misconceptions on Cohutta is that you have to walk for miles to kill a mature buck, and that you gotta be "on top" to kill a bear.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 20, 2011)

whitetailfreak said:


> The two most common misconceptions on Cohutta is that you have to walk for miles to kill a mature buck, and that you gotta be "on top" to kill a bear.



And there is your answer.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 21, 2011)

i seen 1


----------



## southernforce7 (May 4, 2012)

I killed this in November, 2011, in the town of cohutta, not the wma. This buck is a nine pointer that scored 145


----------



## Mosin (May 18, 2012)

MAn that's a Hoss right there.  Hope some of his offspring mosey on over toward Ringgold.  Nice Buck


----------



## dbj1125 (Jun 5, 2012)

southernforce7 said:


> I killed this in November, 2011, in the town of cohutta, not the wma. This buck is a nine pointer that scored 145



I live in Cohutta and I hope one of those shows its face on my lease!


----------

